# The Black Hawk soars and lands on the South Coast



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

EXCITING NEW ARCHERY STORE LAUNCHED

Black Hawk Archery has spread it’s wings to the South Cost area and has the privilege of welcoming Kurt & Lise Bunge on board.

Black Hawk currently operates very successfully from Pietermaritzburg, predominantly serving the Natal Midlands, but due to the phenomenal increase in archery on the South Coast, the need for access to a Specialist Pro Bow Shop became apparent, and Black Hawk South Coast was born.

Situated on Bonniebrae Farm, Oribi Gorge, Black Hawk South Coast stocks a number of well-known international brands such as PSE, Cobra, Browning, AR, Montec and many more. Kurt & Lise Bunge are on hand to provide you with any technical assistance or bow maintenance you may require. 

The Jhb guys that come down to the South Coast for holidays now have an American style Bow shop/Indoor range combination to satisfy the addiction that we all seem to suffer from in varying degrees. :wink:

Kurt & Lise can be contacted on 083 277 9214.

Spatan :cocktail:


Some pics are attached - thanks Matazela for the fancy XP re-sizing programme :wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats Lloyd,

I wish you great success!:darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Thankyou ASG, we are all still getting over how well the whole opening went.
We know its going to be hard work but look forward to meeting new people and are very excited to be able to help the locals and those of you that need to shoot while on holiday down this neck of the woods.:secret:It truly is an awesome venue:greenwithenvy:.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Best of luck Spatan, I wish you much sucess

Ryan Drummond


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Great news!

I really hope that Blackhawk Archery goes from strength to strength! :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also from Germany my best wishes for the new business. By my next visit in the small Karoo I will visit you shop.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

It is going to work out very nicely for KZN and it will foster healthy compitition in the area as there has already been a club formed in Port Edward. These Guys are soooo anxious to get in on the action they have already invited us (the rest of KZN for a "smack down") there is some serious dosh and some awesome prizes to be won on the day(by archery in KZN's standards)

We will keep you in formed....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! :darkbeer:
best wishes & all the best :darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

urabus said:


> CONGRATS!!! :darkbeer:
> best wishes & all the best :darkbeer:


Yeah baby yeah.....hope to see you down there for the comp, on the 11th of May 2008.:wink: 


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Lloyd,

All the best with the new shop!


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new "baby". Where exactly is it? I don't know KZN at all and I'd like to pop in there if it's near where I'll be around Margate in May.


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

*shweet*

alas no more love drives.will still come up from time to time to visit.the new shop is great.and the 3d field was great.well done to you lloyd and to kurt.looking forward to the next shoot needless to say i will be there every chance i get to shoot with kurt. And to za boy its not far from margate when you are here give me a shout and we can get together and shoot


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*conection*



Cupid21 said:


> alas no more love drives.will still come up from time to time to visit.the new shop is great.and the 3d field was great.well done to you lloyd and to kurt.looking forward to the next shoot needless to say i will be there every chance i get to shoot with kurt. And to za boy its not far from margate when you are here give me a shout and we can get together and shoot


Cupid21,
Send me your details, coming down end of may for webding!! maybe we could meet and i could look at the new shop.!! maybe a cup a coffee:darkbeer:

Nice setup Lloyd:wink:ccasion13:, as i can see you got many success. Keep it up, Northen side are picking up slowly +/- 16 might come join you guys for some arrow flying some day!! :archery::archery::archery: 
Good Luck
G


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Good luck Lloyd!!! Will definately pop in when I'm around there!


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats, and may you make a huge success of it.:darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

za_boy said:


> Congrats on the new "baby". Where exactly is it? I don't know KZN at all and I'd like to pop in there if it's near where I'll be around Margate in May.


Thank you for the well wishes....It is 12kms out of Potrt Shepstone, on the Marburg road. You take the Oribi EAST road to the right for an additional 17km and the shop and range are locateded on Bonniebrea farm opposite Leopards Rock viewing point, on the left.

It Makes for a Fantastic outing as there are many attractions on that road. Breakfast at Leopards Rock is a must, their ledgendary egg, bacon and banana toasted sandwich will hit the spot for sure. Lake Eland Game reserve is also nearby. Kurt could perhaps arrange a wart hog hunt for you. 

The South Coast now offers a great variety of activities for the out door enthusiast, and an Indoor archery range for those that can't take the sun for too long. 

I am so looking forward to getting real feed back on this new venture. I trust you guys will be brutally honest so we can strive to make a good start... even better in the near future.


To all that will land up at Black Hawk South Coast, May your thirst to shoot be quenched:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Spatan, I'll make a turn there next month.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I Noticed.....*

Last week That our dealer principal for PSE SA was on this thread last week

We are waiting eagerly for their comments/thoughts on Black Hawk South coast?? We are already doing brisk business servicing and supplying top notch PSE target and hunting bows. The responce from the locals has been incredibile.

Thanks to everyone involved in making Black Hawk Archery South Coast a reality and for all the support from our AT friends, you guys are awesome as always.


May all you arrows fly true....


Spatan and the Black hawk Team:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Black Hawk South Coast...*

...seems to have been accepted by the locals and tourists alike in a very positive way. The only problem we have is that we struggle to keep up with supply:wink:. 
Thankyou to all those South Coasters as well as those that holiday in that part of the world that support us while down there we also appreciate your patience. We are still trying to gauge what quantities of stock to carry to alevait your need to wait. We hope regardless of these important realizations on our part that you continue to enjoy the Black hawk experience in Hilton and/or on the south coast.

We trust the service is top notch. If there are any areas that you as our valued costomers feel we could improve your experience, we are eager to here from you.

:secret:It is OK to be brutally honest we are all big people here.

Kurt and Lise, We at Black hawk Hilton continue to be amazed at how well you have nurtured your "baby" and wish you a Dream Hunting season:thumbs_up.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Loyd 
Congrats when will the Hawk be flying to the North East coast direction?
regards Hendrik


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Here is Kurts PIG.....(He and his wife Lise operate BH South Coast)*

Kurt has been "tracking" this pig for a couple of months now. I think it was worth the patience. WELDONE MATE, you do the Black Hawk family proud.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pig! Congrat's.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Some cool Pic's of The south coasts Hawk mobile....*

I thought the signage came out rather well....



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*There is something in the pipeline....*



OutaAfrica said:


> Hi Loyd
> Congrats when will the Hawk be flying to the North East coast direction?
> regards Hendrik


There will be a Black Hawk Archery opening soon in the Durban area. Hopfuly before christmas. It seems that the archers in that area could do with alittle of that Black Hawk flare......:wink:


















spatan


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*a small tast of what to expect....*

some pic's of our first shop based in Hilton, run by "his truely and his better half"

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*What's cooking down the south coast???*

We are feeling like mushooms....:zip::wink:Hunting season is almost overSo if you guys have any pics or news post up.

How are you girls coming along with the "art of archery" any form Pics??:wink: Any robin hoods yet???:tongue:


Lets us Know are the piggies still feeding or were they all washed a way in those big rains? Has any one shot a piggy ith gills yet? 

Anyway let us know what ya all up to.....


Spatan


----------



## max 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Wad up Lloyd, finaly made it to A/T! Got bushpig on the brain, seems they have found a way to avaid my eyery attempt,but not going to give up any time soon. Spotted a monster on the bate this last week, record breaker!!


----------



## max 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

hello from the South Coast, The hunting is going well, the pigs are proving to be more and more clever as each day goes by!!! Lise got her first Robin Hood at 30 metres the other day so big smiles from her and a slight whole in the pocket!! putting together some pics should have them on soon


----------



## max 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

The girls on the South coast are doing well!! we have one 50" mojo and one 5o" x-force short draw on the go what great bows for the ladies out there,


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

max 1 said:


> The girls on the South coast are doing well!! we have one 50" mojo and one 5o" x-force short draw on the go what great bows for the ladies out there,


Pics Pics Pics Come now don't tantilize us with tit-bits:tongue:. That robin hood is a mile stone for sure, weldone Lise. 

Are there any archery activities in the near future that we should know about? Do let us know so we can plan to support you.

Have a great weekend,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

How did the 3d shoot go last weekend Max 1.... we missed you guys at the Black hawk 2009 launch. I hope you guy had as good a time as we did? if you have some pics lets see them ... I will post our pic on " to guest on AT thread"

hope you guys are having an awesome day,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Looks like BHA,SC is gearing up for a busy holiday season?*

Black Hawk Archery reminds everyone going down the South coast for the Christmas vac that there is a full fledged Pro shop and indoor range a few kms outside of "Sheppie"(Port Shepstone) to visit on those rainy days, so do remmember to pack your bows...

Have a happy holiday season everyone...:thumbs_up


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Come on Guys let us know whats happning down the coast? hope to see you soon. hows the pig hunting going Kurt?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

